# Akc Lap Puppies $300 OBO PRICE REDUCED



## gigawatts69 (Jul 15, 2013)

There are 3 puppies left! 3 black males. 
They are now ready to go home!!! Don't miss out on having a great dog.Price has been reduced by $150 WE ARE OPEN TO HEAR YOUR OFFERS.

Visit : whistlecreeklabs.blogspot.com to see more picture of each dog.

10 puppies arrived August 18th!
4 Yellow Females, 2 black Female
4 black males

Katie is a 70 LBS 24 inches tall registered Yellow Lab. She has the brains and athleticism bred into her to pass down to her off springs allowing ease of training both in the home and field. Her hunting abilities are outstanding with lots of drive and always eager to retrieve. She has been training to be titled in the near future.

Cooter is a 65 LBS 23 inches tall registered Black lab and Yellow Factored bred for brains and athleticism. He is 10/10 in hunt tests competing up to the highest level and earning him 2 titles. He also went 3/3 in Bird Dog Challenges making him the most proven and titled waterfowl/upland dog in the state. His roots run deep having several hall of fame dogs in his pedigree and a solid track record himself. AKC/UKC registered, hips and elbows OFA excellent, eyes CERF'd, CNM.

Click here to see his ad: 
http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=24528827&cat=&lpid=&search=cooter&ad_cid=4

Past litter owners have given only great feedback! 
Set your puppy aside before anyone else!

You may also set up a time to look at both dogs.

If you want a great hunting partner,family member or service dog, you will not be disappointed in these pups.


----------

